#ubuntu-directory 2008-02-20
<shrift> hey guys
<shrift> I'm curious what the status of this project is.
<shrift> I remember a while back there was an official project proposal for a real AD or OD type service being built into ubuntu
<shrift> has anything happened with that?
#ubuntu-directory 2008-02-24
<gopp> hi
<gopp> how do I turn ubuntu it to a domain controller
